# Whats you little boy/girls' chest size?



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Just wondering what the 'average' chest size is for a chihuahua?The dame/mother of my little girl has a chest circumference of 16" and I thought this was quite big(she is full grown)and my little girl is 5 weeks old and is currently 8" circumference in the chest.So come on then what do you think is this above average or about the norm?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think a 16 inch girl is pretty large. Do you know what she weighed?

Brody is full grown, almost 2 years old, and his chest is 12 inches. I think that's about average. He weighs 5 pounds.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie is just over 5.5lb, and hers is 10in


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I just measured cause I was curious. lol. I have no idea what is "normal" but here are my pups sizes! 

Dexter is still a baby, almost 8 months. He weighs 3.4lbs and has a chest size of 11".
Finn is full grown, almost 3 years old and weighs 4.5lbs. His chest is 13".
Lo is also full grown, just turned 5 and weighs about 5.5lbs. Her chest is 14".


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm so I'm a thinking that at 5 weeks a chest size of 8" is rather on the large size already?God I hope I'm not being taking for a ride here as they are 'suppose' to be full pedigree but I'm thinking thats large for a small breed of dog.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is 8lbs and 15 inch chest, he is quite a muscly wee guy. You know 8lbs is still a very small dog but just not standard. Rocky is 5th generation pedigree but is slightly larger.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lilacminx said:


> Hmm so I'm a thinking that at 5 weeks a chest size of 8" is rather on the large size already?God I hope I'm not being taking for a ride here as they are 'suppose' to be full pedigree but I'm thinking thats large for a small breed of dog.


Oh I read that wrong the first time! She is only 5 weeks old? I was thinking 5 months and thinking that 8 inches sounded pretty normal for a 5 month old. But yeah, if she's only a baby at 5 weeks old - 8 inches around the chest is pretty big. Do you know what she weighs?


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

she supposedly weighed 3 ounces at birth but I'm thinking that can't be right looking at her chest size already.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just looked at your other thread with the picture of her at 4 weeks. She is a cutie.  

Do you know the weights of the parents? That will give you a good indication of adult size. And just because they are registered.... that doesn't mean that they will be within the standard and within the correct size. It just means that the parents are registered and that they are purebred.

I'd go by the weights of the parents. And try to get the breeder to weigh her for you and give you a current weight. That will help you gauge her future size.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I checked out her 4 week old pics. She weighs about 1.5 lbs. there. She is probably going to be a bigger Chi, but she is gorgeous!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco is 3 lbs 5 ounces/6 months...his chest is 11"...
Trigger is 6 lbs 10 ounces/7 months...his chest is right around 13.5"
Oakley is 3 lbs 6 ounces/15 months...her chest is 11.5"...
Laurel is 11 lbs 8 ounces/almost 7 years...her chest is 17".


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Natti said:


> Maisie is just over 5.5lb, and hers is 10in


Its crazy how a dog over 2 lbs heavier than Bryco & Oakley has a smaller chest! These dogs are built so funny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Full grown (3 1/2 years old), a lil over 3.5 lbs. (Lexie)










Full grown, going on 3 years old, 3.5 lbs. (Gia)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia standing up. 10"


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a few photo's of the mum so what do you guys think,do you think she looks like a chihuahua?
View attachment 4926

View attachment 4927

View attachment 4928


I'm going to go have a look at the puppy tomorrow so hopefully it'll put my mind at rest.I know some of you may think god she'll still be small it's just when I decided to get a chihuahua I was looking for a'typical' chihuhua(not a tiny chihuahua)just your average sized one and I was led to believe she'd be between 3.5-4lbs full grown and looking at it now she'll probably be at a guess at the min 8lbs.Please don't flame me for that it's just not what I was originally told when I paid deposit.If I'd been told she'd more than likely been on the larger sized I would of had the option then to look for another puppy or pay for her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My Chi's range from 4 1/2-8 1/2lbs. The 4 that are within standard (under 6lbs - though Marley is right at 6lbs) are 11-12" around their chest. The 2 larger ones are 14" around their chest.

Your best bet to know for sure your Chi's size is to see both the mother & father. Though sometimes Chi's can be bigger or smaller than their parents.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She does look like a Chi. Not within standard...but definitely a LC Chi. Her muzzle is long for the standard & her "stop" (where her muzzle meets her skull) isn't close to a 90* angle like the standard says it should be. She is a very pretty girl though.


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

this is the dad
View attachment 4929

View attachment 4930

who definately looks like a chihuahua to me.God I feel so stupid as some of you may be thinking look at her whining about the size her chihuahua is going to be but I just feel misled now as all along as I was told she'd be an average chihuahua and need small harness etc it wasen't till I looked at the puppia harnesses and thought I'd best get her mum's size and her's now as I'd have an average of what size harness I'd need did I realise she isn't going to be what I was told as the mum would need a medium to large.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

lilacminx said:


> this is the dad
> View attachment 4929
> 
> View attachment 4930
> ...


Noooo I honestly don't think she'd need a large. I don't know of any Chi's that need a large Puppia. My Milo could wear a M at 11lbs. There was no room to expand...but he could fit.  He's not 8 1/2lbs & the M fits just fine. He & Matilda are bigger than my rest but really not that much different in size. The smalles in my crew wear the Small Puppias (over the head style that is).

It depends on what you're looking for I guess. Any Chi is a small dog. And if you saw the mom in person you'd also see that she is small also. The dad is very nice looking. There really isn't a big difference in a 5lb dog & a 8lb dog.

This is the quickest pic I could find but here is my gang with some 10yo kids. (excuse the blurred faces of the children that aren't mine LOL) From left there is Mari (just under 5lbs), Maya (4 1/2lbs), Milo (8 1/2lbs), Maxie (just under 5lbs), Matilda (just over 7lbs) & Marley (6lbs). Anyway...you can see there isn't a huge difference in them. Granted...some Chi's who are 3-4lbs are smaller than any of mine. But not a lot smaller at any rate.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heather - I LOVE that picture. So cute!! And a good representation of different sizes, but they are all very small.

Lilacminx - the dad is very nice. He is very representative of the breed. The mom, not so much. Her muzzle is quite long and she doesn't have the typical Chi head. The puppies will probably be somewhere in between. 

I'd say to go look at them, but be prepared to keep on looking. If you don't like the look and temperament of the mom and dad - then back out and keep on looking. You should have the dog you want. There are plenty to choose from. You will have the dog for the next 15 years and maybe longer. Get the one you really want!


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Brodysmum that's what I'm planning on doing now,I'm going to have a look tomorrow and if it's not the puppy for me then I'll just keep looking till I find the one I was meant to be.You've made me feel better about this as I did feel bad but if she's not the one for me I'm sure she'll find the right 'mum' for her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't let anyone make you feel bad over size being a part of your preference when choosing. Many people choose Chi's because of their small size. Nothing wrong with that at all. If you are wanting 3 to 4 lbs., that is going to be tiny. I'll show you pics of mine standing with someone. Be back in a few.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The red male on the right weighs 4.5/5 lbs. (12" chest). Tiny, stocky build. Red female on the left weighs just over 3.5 lbs. Tiny, and fragile like build (11" chest).

Standing beside my daughter, she's 5 feet tall. 



















Female on right, 3.5 lbs. Tiny, and fragile like build (10" chest). Female on left, 2 lbs. 2 oz., itsy bitsy teeny (9" chest).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila has a 12 in chest


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As for Mom & Dad. Mom weighs about 8, up to 10 lbs. Dad weighs about 10, up to 12 lbs. Mom isn't as close to standard as Dad. Both are very cute!  Hope this helps some.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My best recommendation would be find a few 8-10 lb dogs and take a look and their size and see what you think. As far as the parents go, others have kind of said it all -- Dad is very handsome, mom isn't to standard but has a very sweet face.In my opinion smaller isn't always better! I prefer my 3 lb range chis for taking shopping or wandering around town, but totally prefer Trigger who is close to 7 lbs, on walks or hikes.

What attracted you to the breed @ first?


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I just love their personalities as though small they act like big dogs,there quite a comical dog and there faces are just so sweet.I've had big-small dogs i.e-a Yorkshire terrier since I was little and my last dog was a medium sized dog so after deciding I wanted a new dog and a small breed I looked at the different types and kept getting drawn back to the chihuahua.I'm not particularly looking for a 3lb dog or under 'Paris Hilton' chihuahua that was just what I was told she'd weigh fully grown.
I'm just looking for a average sized chihuahua which I'd guess is 4-7lbs.Also the chihuahua I do get will be going everywhere with me so I want one that will walk but is not going to kill me if I have to pick her up for a while.I don't want her as a fashion statement-I just want her as a family member/companion.I guess I've got a picture of her grown already in my head and she seems like she's going to be bigger than what I had pictures.I have looked at tons of photo's of different Chihuahua's as they are all different from colors to sizes and seen my friends Chihuahua's which is what helped me decide to get one.I was looking for a black,tan and white chihuahua as I love their coloring and that's when I came across her,she wasn't too far away,average price and the breeder seemed nice and was lead to believe she had a small stop and good domed shape head.


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

I've come across this chihuahua-
View attachment 4931

and she is available now.So what do you guys think?She's 9 weeks now.I'm so torn.I'm still going to have a look at the other pup today but might also go see this one and see the difference.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Heather - I LOVE that picture. So cute!! And a good representation of different sizes, but they are all very small.
> 
> Lilacminx - the dad is very nice. He is very representative of the breed. The mom, not so much. Her muzzle is quite long and she doesn't have the typical Chi head. The puppies will probably be somewhere in between.
> 
> I'd say to go look at them, but be prepared to keep on looking. If you don't like the look and temperament of the mom and dad - then back out and keep on looking. You should have the dog you want. There are plenty to choose from. You will have the dog for the next 15 years and maybe longer. Get the one you really want!


I love the pic as well Heather, yeah the dad is cute, nice apple head the mum is very pretty with a longer more deer muzzle.

Great advice Tracy! They are a longterm commitment, get the chi you really want. 



lilacminx said:


> I've come across this chihuahua-
> View attachment 4931
> 
> and she is available now.So what do you guys think?She's 9 weeks now.I'm so torn.I'm still going to have a look at the other pup today but might also go see this one and see the difference.


Ohhhhh cute chi, adorable, I would go and see her.

On size it really depends waht your after, Rocky is 8lbs and very sturdy and can take him to the farm, long walks and no need to worry about him and he is still a small dog though. I am glad he is a wee bit bigger to be honest.
Here he is next to my Ugg boot and and a can. Even at 8lbs he is still pretty small.

I love chis, they are a great dog to have, good luck in your search!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lilacminx said:


> I've come across this chihuahua-
> and she is available now.So what do you guys think?She's 9 weeks now.I'm so torn.I'm still going to have a look at the other pup today but might also go see this one and see the difference.


She is a nice looking pup. Nice head, an average length muzzle. Their muzzle grows in length as they grow. Not considerably, but it will get a bit longer. She is about 1 1/2 lbs. in that pic, maybe a little more. I would say she would be around 6 to 7 lbs. grown, but there is no guarantee, but that's with any of them. In my opinion, which differs from many here, going by their parents sizes is still a crap shoot, basically. You can take 2 average sized parents, and only get maybe 2 out of 4/5 puppies that end up their size. So that's a 50/50 deal. Some of the pups can easily outgrow their parents, and you may have 1 (not often) that will be smaller. Chances are (98/99% of the time) you are going to end up with at least a 5 lb. Chi, and more often than not, 6, 7 and 8 lbs. If you want an idea of how small a 5 lb. Chi is, take a look at Brody's pics. Anything smaller than that is going to be hard to come by, and usually quite expensive. Breeders are charging (in the US) around 1,500 dollars and more for the ones that mature out at 4 to 4.5 lbs. They will call that size a "teacup," and the majority of the time give you false weights. Meaning they will say a 5 lb. Mom weighs 3 lbs., etc. Just keep in mind that if it looks to good to be true, it is. 

Rocky is the perfect example of a beautiful little compact 8 lb. Chi. He could easily pass (to an untrained eye) as 4 to 6 lbs. Go check out some of his pic threads, you can see that he is still a very small dog. 

If I can be of any further help on size, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great advice T!

So just to pick your brain here, and it might help others too.... if you don't go by the parents sizes to predict possible adult size, how do you get a small one? Compare them to the other littermates and pick the littlest one? 

I know that sometimes the littlest one in the litter ends up quite large and the opposite has happened too. I think it was Oakley that was charting 6 pounds or more and she only ended up 3.5.

So how do you pick a puppy that's going to end up small? 

Thanks T.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Rocky is the perfect example of a beautiful little compact 8 lb. Chi. He could easily pass (to an untrained eye) as 4 to 6 lbs. Go check out some of his pic threads, you can see that he is still a very small dog.


Awww T your so sweet, Rocky is blushing! LOL! Just wanted to show that an 8lb chi isn't HUGE at all.

It makes me laugh when people say 'aww look at the tiny puppy' erm no he is 2 and a half lol!

Let us know how you get on with your puppy search!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Great advice T!
> 
> So just to pick your brain here, and it might help others too.... if you don't go by the parents sizes to predict possible adult size, how do you get a small one? Compare them to the other littermates and pick the littlest one?
> 
> ...


There is no concrete science to it. Going by the parents sizes will put you at about a 50/50 chance. Take a look at all the litters that have been born here, and you will see as they grow how they differ in size. I personally have never seen a litter of 4/5 pups that all end up the parents sizes. That's the reason I don't recommend going by that. I think it still puts the new buyer/owner at confusion. Never go by the "runt" of the litter either. Runts can outgrow their siblings, or end up very close in size. Take a look at Bo for instance. He started off slow, and is now average sized. Bryco as well. Charting to be 3 lbs. I think, and will probably top out at 4.5 lbs. The charts, to be very honest, are crap. They do not work! If you are going to use it, add 1 lb. at the least, and more than likely 2 lbs. to their charted weight. The very best size gauge is to double the 12 week weight, and add 1 lb. And that can still be off by 1 lb. or so. 

Secondly, weight does not necessarily coincide with size. Oakley is Brody's size. Same neck and chest measurement, and may even be a bit taller and longer than Brody. 

Another example, Zoey, she is a newer member I believe. 4.5 lbs., tiny little girl. 

Anyway, for the most part it is just one of those things you get an eye for. And even with the eye for it, about the closest anyone can come to is an approx. guess. I can tell you if one will be within standard, or over, but I can't guarantee that they won't go over my guess. The hard part of helping with size is to stop the myth of a 5 lb. Chi being "big." So many people have this "mindset" of what 5 lbs. is, which to most is this "oversized" Chi. You really have to see with your own eyes a Chi of 5 lbs. standing on a scale to get the jest of it. Just like 3 lbs. So many call that "average." I can tell you that 3 lbs. is far from average. They are very very tiny, easily hurt, fragile, and a full time job. And there aren’t many out there that size full grown. Another thing is that Chi’s stop growing at 6 months old. Poppy cock! Not true! They will grow all over for about 13 months, then fill out until they are 18 months to 2 years old. Granted, after 6 months there is no significant growth in height and length, but it’s growth! 

The best thing to do is wait until they are at least 12 weeks old if you are really concerned with size. If at 12 weeks they are "really" around 1 1/2 to 2 lbs., your chances of them being within standard is pretty grounded at that point. And that still puts them at the top of the standard. But a very small dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, as Brodysmom mentioned...Oakley was supposed to be 6 lbs when she was weaned around 8 weeks, and her 12 week weight suggested around the same. I think between then and when I bought her at almost 5 months she hardly gained anything! LOL. Her momma is known for throwing smaller pups, but she also had Trigger, who will be 8-9 lbs easy, so as you can see, its a crapshoot. He seems small to anyone that sees him -- as long as we don't have Oakley or Bryco with us! Then they can't believe how small "they" are! 

I think the biggest difference really is when I walk down the street with Oakley (who is now 15 months or therabouts), people are SHOCKED at how small she is, and she isn't even physically that little, she's tall/lanky. Trust me when I say I had no idea how tiny she'd be! People say things like she is the tiniest dog they've ever seen...because she probably is.

I had bought her a collar and I was really concerned it would be too small for her when we went to pick her up...to this day on the smallest setting its still too big LOL. Its because a truly 3.5 lb chi is RARE and no one's seen them. Like, people actually have said "is she alive"? before, b'c she's shy and stays really still sometimes ha. Trigger (6.5ish lbs? dunno he just ate a whole package of cookies last night when we were gone so more than that today hahaha), on the other hand gets a lot of "awwwwwe" remarks. Everyone thinks hes adorable but hes not so tiny that people are shocked by his size. _Trigger is how big I figured Oakley'd be when I got her as a puppy_. 

Their small size is part of their charm so don't feel bad if you want a smaller one! And its not impossible at all to find a small one, but you need to find a breeder that's honest, and who is at the very least trying to show their dogs or has been in the ring in the past, so they know what the standard is and hopefully are breeding to achieve it. If you want a dog that will be in the 3-4 lb range, look for a puppy that's a pound or under a pound at 10+ weeks. Bryco was only charting to be 2.5-3 lbs when I got him but we fattened him up quickly and now I think 4.5-4.75 lbs for him, which will "appear" still around Oakley's size because he's much shorter. On MOST puppies, you can expect to add 1.5 to 2 lbs to how they chart...its just the way it is. Do I think small ones are impossible to find? Definitely not...it really depends on the lines. 

If you tell us where you live we can help you look!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Do I think small ones are impossible to find? Definitely not...it really depends on the lines.
> 
> If you tell us where you live we can help you look!


Not impossible to find, just not the norm. Few and far between. But smaller these days is 4.5 to 5 lbs. That's what I think is important for people to know. Their "very small Chi" will most likely not be 3 lbs. as the myth goes. That size (4.5 to 5 lbs.), if they are the "compact" Chi, will be like carrying around a bag of sugar in your arms. Little bitty. 

Oh, and wanted to add to the OP. Paris Hilton's Tinkerbelle weighed 4.5 lbs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree T -- 4.5-5 lbs is TINY. People don't realize how small that is.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

T how did you manage to find so many "tinies" ? Did they all come from the same breeder?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> Secondly, weight does not necessarily coincide with size. Oakley is Brody's size. Same neck and chest measurement, and may even be a bit taller and longer than Brody.


This is true. Twiggy is taller than Smoke, she's a deer type chi to his short stocky type, but Smoke weighs 3.8 pounds at 18 weeks to her 2 pounds 14 oz at 18 months. The tiny stocky ones will weigh more than the tall willowy one, but look smaller. So, you need to think if you want to go by weight or size, too. lol Complicated this picking out pups, huh?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> T how did you manage to find so many "tinies" ? Did they all come from the same breeder?


I ended up with 4 tinies because I learned early on that when it comes to Chi size and weight, always ask for "proof." :lol: I even took my postal scale with me to many places. If they didn't have a scale, which I asked before I ever went to look, I took mine. I was upfront before I got there that I wanted a Chi within standard, and that I would require seeing them on a scale before committing to anything. I was polite, but straight forward. If they have nothing to hide, they will not be offended. They know themselves how many myths are out there so they will be accommodating. I would have been okay with all of mine being Chance's size. He is perfect to me. Tiny, but not fragile. 

Short story involving one of my "weight" experiences with a breeder. Called about a male, told they were 6 weeks old. Red fawn colored boy. Asked 1,000 questions, including his weight, told 8 oz. Got there, scale in car. I said, "he's little bitty, but I'd say more like a bit over 1 lb. Husband and wife both said, no way, weighed him 2 days ago. I asked, "do you mind if I weigh him on my scale?" They stuttered and stammered, reluctantly agreed. Boy weighed 1 lb. 7 oz. :lol: You also have to take into consideration their build. I prefer the tiny compact Chi's. If they are long and leggy, they look so much bigger.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gotta love the good ole weight conversation. hehe

Bottom line is - nobody here can tell you what a specific pup will weigh from looking at a picture (or what an adult Chi weighs at that). Nobody could tell you with 100% certainty (including the breeder, no matter how knowledgable) what exactly a pup will weigh when they are full grown. A breeder who has been breeding generation after generation or have knowledge on the extensive history on their lines may have a better idea at what pups will weigh based on that but still you just never know what will pop up. 

Your best bet in finding a Chi that looks like a Chi & will most likely be in the standard all around (including weight) and is healthy, is to find a reputable breeder - preferably one that shows or one that you can visibly see that has decent stock. One that will allow you to come to their home & see their adults & puppies. And one that gives you a health guarantee, UTD on puppy vacs and one that is willing to be there for you with any questions you have in the future. That way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> This is true. Twiggy is taller than Smoke, she's a deer type chi to his short stocky type, but Smoke weighs 3.8 pounds at 18 weeks to her 2 pounds 14 oz at 18 months. The tiny stocky ones will weigh more than the tall willowy one, but look smaller. So, you need to think if you want to go by weight or size, too. lol Complicated this picking out pups, huh?


Yeah, the leggy/longer ones are like Whippets. They are always going to be bigger than the shorter ones. The lil short ones are like puppy sized.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The 12 week rule worked out perfectly for Brody. He was 2 pounds at 12 weeks (just a handful really) and now he is almost 2 years old and he is 5 pounds on the dot.

If the puppy you are looking at is 1.5-2 pounds at 8 weeks - count on it being a larger chi!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> The 12 week rule worked out perfectly for Brody. He was 2 pounds at 12 weeks (just a handful really) and now he is almost 2 years old and he is 5 pounds on the dot.
> 
> If the puppy you are looking at is 1.5-2 pounds at 8 weeks - count on it being a larger chi!


I agree!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and no, all 4 of mine came from diff. breeders.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> The 12 week rule worked out perfectly for Brody. He was 2 pounds at 12 weeks (just a handful really) and now he is almost 2 years old and he is 5 pounds on the dot.
> 
> If the puppy you are looking at is 1.5-2 pounds at 8 weeks - count on it being a larger chi!



Didn't work for Mari or Maxie. :daisy: Well, we didn't get Maxie until 10 weeks but he was 2lbs 8oz then & is just under 5lbs at 2 1/2yrs. Mari was 1lbs 14oz at 8 1/2 weeks & is also just under 5lbs. She will be 2 in Oct.


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow you are all a wealth of information and am so glad I fount this forum.Well I went to look at the first puppy and she is very timid unlike her siblings who ran out to see us and have a nibble!But she went on a cushion under the chair instead and laid there,I held her but whilst being held she kept squirming and trying to wiggle free.The other pups little tails were dead cute wagging away when you stroked them also after holding her I'd agree that she's over a pound now.The breeder has young children who also came in and were holding and stroking them but out of all of them she was the one least interested in seeing 'any new people' so maybe not enough socialization or just a quiet temperament.The mum would either sit with puppies or come sit near you so you could stroke her but very placid and laid back.

The mum's muzzle is not 'standard' chi as it's quite long but yes I can see the chihuahua breed in her but she reminds really bad of another breed of a dog as well but I just can't put my finger on what breed.The mum does seem small for a normal dog but on the larger end of the scale for a chihuahua.I also went to see the second puppy I put a picture up of and she is 9 weeks and is about same size as the 5 week old pup and as soon as she saw us her and her siblings came out for a nose,trying to climb on our knees and wanting to play,all of their little tails didn't stop wagging-so cute!

I'd also guess that she would weigh around the same as the 5 week old pup maybe a bit less.Saw both parents and they were very friendly,the breeder estimated the puppies to be around 5lb full grown.I prefer the temperament of the second puppy as she was quite excited and happy to play with someone new where as the first puppy held back and didn't really want to play even with her own sibling who started scrapping with each other...lol.Both puppies are the same kind of colouring and the first one is lc and second is sc.Both puppies are gorgeous but am more tempted with second puppy due to her more outgoing and playful personality.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that you have seen them in person, what I'm saying makes a lot more sense, I'm sure.  As I stated, both pups weigh about the same, even though to an untrained eye it may not appear that way in pics. Sounds like the second pup is your best bet. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Go with your heart! 

We had the same situation when looking for Brody. The first puppy we looked at was a chocolate long coat. He was just the cutest little fluff ball! But he was shy and wouldn't come out from under the chair. The breeder finally pulled him out and plunked him in my lap where he sat because he was afraid. When he saw the chance to get away, he did and went back under the chair. We were so disappointed!! 

Then we went to see Brody a few days later and he and his brothers were zooming all over the room, using the pee pads that were out and loving the new people. The whole litter would jump from lap to lap. They were so well socialized!! So we took Brody and have never looked back.  

You will know.


----------



## lilacminx (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks so much guys for the help and your right seeing them in 'person' is eye-opening as they can all be so different and yes I think I'm gonna go with the second puppy as the colouring is cute and the personality is so friendly and warm and the parents seem the same way too.So I'm going to ring the breeder in the morning and then go fetch her so by tomorrow afternoon I'll have loads of photo's of her at home to post...lol!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

lilacminx said:


> Thanks so much guys for the help and your right seeing them in 'person' is eye-opening as they can all be so different and yes I think I'm gonna go with the second puppy as the colouring is cute and the personality is so friendly and warm and the parents seem the same way too.So I'm going to ring the breeder in the morning and then go fetch her so by tomorrow afternoon I'll have loads of photo's of her at home to post...lol!


Awesome news! Can't wait! :hello1:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww great news can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The puppy's at least 8 weeks old, right?

Oh nevermind! I saw..the one is 5 weeks but you're getting the 9 week one. Phew


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't wait for more pics!!!!


----------

